# sons saw mill build



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

add on to cut 16.5 ft


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

*saw mill*

I helped him put a roof on it and we set it up and cut first logs it worked great.


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work. What horse power are you using?


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

24 horse


----------



## nuttin tour (Jan 23, 2015)

Just curious, what is the drill motor on the handle for?


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

to raise and lower the saw


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

cutting a 34in red oak log


----------

